# einfach mal fragen ;-)



## Futura (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich bin seit kurzem auf diese Seiten gelandet. Ich würde gerne wissen was die Bezeichnungen unter den Benutzername bedeuten. 
z.B. Rookie, Senior Member, Foren-Veteran, erlauchtes Mitglied usw.

Bitte zerreißt mich net gleich am ersten Tag weil ich "dumme"Fragen stelle, ich denke immer noch es gibt keine "dumme" Fragen.
lg Futura


----------



## sascha (26 Oktober 2005)

Im Prinzip sagen sie nur aus, wieviele Beiträge man schon zum Forum beigesteuert hat. Man erkennt daran also "fleissige" Poster. Über die Qualität der jeweiligen Beiträge sagen die Bezeichnungen nichts aus - darüber musst Du dir selbst ein Bild machen...


----------



## Heiko (26 Oktober 2005)

Als Zusatzinfo:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php#12


----------

